# Skyline in Orlando



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

http://forums.clubsi.com/showflat.p...1941505&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Has anyone seen it?


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*wtf?*

Finally a skyline in Florida(atleast to my knowledge). They act like that car is a stock sentra or something. I mean its a bad ass car, but its like they think that an s2000 is better.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

he is a doctor or something... he came out to the last nissan dyno day...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

those honda kids dont even know bout the skyline


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

> B132nr Finally a skyline in Florida(atleast to my knowledge). They act like that car is a stock sentra or something. I mean its a bad ass car, but its like they think that an s2000 is better.


actually, i saw an R32 in my side of town... it was a purplelish color


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I wish I had one.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: wtf?*



B132nr said:


> *Finally a skyline in Florida(atleast to my knowledge). They act like that car is a stock sentra or something. I mean its a bad ass car, but its like they think that an s2000 is better. *


They are just jelous because its not a honduh. Im not a big mazda/ford fan, but the mid to late 90's RX7 is one of the best looking cars ive seen. (Especially in Yellow or Blue) Just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm a new poster here and an old poster at ClubSi. I'm not here to troll, i'm actually learning more about the 200sx se-r swap with a sr20det, probably of the gti-r variety. And as far as their comments on the skyline, they said they liked it...and trust me, they know what it is and its capabilities.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, s2000 could not even hang witha GT-R, yeah I like the RX7's two, they are awesome looking, they look like a mini-viper


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

The Skyline in question is owned by a Doctor here in Orlando / Longwood area. I believe he is the President or somewhere in high authority of the car club NICO.

chef


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

i actually have seen a purple r32, and a red r32 also, around fort lauderdale. I love the cars trust me but the people that drive them tend to think they should be worshiped because they drive a skyline I love the car and I will respect the owner but dont act like your shit dont stink


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

they ones on the si board are lying. if they saw a skyline, they'd pee in their pants.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

No fuckin shit A skyline in FL. I'm gonna have to track this guy down and buy him lunch to let me get a ride


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I gotta drive around a bit more. I really want to see it first hand (too bad I'll never catch up to it ) I heard he was coming to the Tampa meet, but he never showed (at least I didn't see him). BTW, when is that Tampa meet coming around again? June? July? Hopefully I'll have an SR20DET to show.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't understand some people honestly... They say that that car isn't that impressive. And they mock it for having a dent in the right rear side. Yet, hummm thinking here.. If someone gave you the keys to it. Yet you drive a honda.... Would you dare touch it!?!? Christ... I hate KIDS! God..

I someone let me fuck around with there S2000.. I would be in that seat in a second.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

what a bunch of losers, well, we know honda boys... "i am owned by the hawnduh, het het het" HA when they get their Si asses handed to them by that skyline, ill laugh at them


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

the Skyline's one boss-looking car. And there's one in FL, wow, wish i could see one in person too!

..must....win.....lottery...arghhh!!!


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

I have a hunch there will be a skyline in Tampa as well come June


----------



## SpEEder (Apr 14, 2003)

This is funny.. My boy just said he saw a Skyline pull in back of his 3000GT in Kissimmee,FL I thought he was lieing but shit he even said it was a business lookin guy in the car.. he Even tried fucking with the Skyline  but he didnt respond..


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

SpEEder said:


> *This is funny.. My boy just said he saw a Skyline pull in back of his 3000GT in Kissimmee,FL I thought he was lieing but shit he even said it was a business lookin guy in the car.. he Even tried fucking with the Skyline  but he didnt respond.. *


This is even more funny because I live in Kissimmee and I have a friend with a 3000GT and I was the one who saw a Skyline on 417.... I even took a picture of it cuz I knew nobody was gonna belive me... here is the pic:










(Notice he is on the right side of the car too )

anyway, I tried keeping up with the guy as long as I could but my Corolla isn't a speed deamon lol

-Emo


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW! Do you drive with a camera in your car for stuff like this? Only if you could have gotten a side shot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *WOW! Do you drive with a camera in your car for stuff like this? Only if you could have gotten a side shot. *


no, actually I always keep a camera in my glove comp. just in cases like this one... 

and belive me, I would have taken a side shot of it too but at the time of the picture I was going 90-95 and I could barely drive and take the picture lol

the guy didn't even pay attention, he was even talking on his cell phone  

-Emo


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

tkrskyline. you got my attention. I'm in tampa and if you are getting/got a skyline I'd be super gratefull to get to meet you and your car. not much else I can do to have a skyline experience besides buy one or fly to the other side of the country and try to find one that way. let me know.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*Miami Skyline*

The Skyline in Miami is owned by the Guy who used to own blitz(now Hp motoring) on bird road its the purplish R32 rolling around the streets. anyhow its awesome ive seen it only once but it was amazing. there are rumors of a second skyline in downtown miami but im not sure.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

*Miami Skyline*

HMMM

I live around there, and used to pass by the Blitz store. Everyone told me it was an automatic, and non-turbo (gts). hmmm.. 

I also saw this blue skyline r32 close to Miami International Mall he wanted to race my friends Golf GTI, I didnt wanna see my friend get his feelings hurt.. so we left...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Thats is Rex Birkmire's 1996 R33 Skyline. He is the creater of the 

nissaninfinitiowners.com 

site. VERY nice guy. He actaully paid for my ticket to the Rolex 24 hours of Daytona when my brother and I came down from Atlanta. He is a psychologist (shrink), and really big into cars, I think he has like 10 or so. He also has a supercharged Q45 that runs like 10's in the 1/4 and a turbo charge Suzuki Hyabusa (sp?).

The NICO Skyline is very nice, I sat in it when we were at the race. Right hand drive, twin turbo, about 325 whp at the time. It actually drew more attention when it was in the car show than most other cars. I have some good pics of it somewhere at home from last year.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

yah oh well to bad blitz isnt there anymore ( I live right across the streets in those houses lol I JUST GOT MY 240SX!!! WOOT! its a black fastback ill drop you a PM perma


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

I will be moving there in june. I am going to try to get a job at a local performance shop at least temporarily, so I dont doubt you will see me.


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

s2000 better than skyline?? oh please, im laughing.. there is no way any honda can beat skyline, skyline will smoke all of them out even nsx too.. those honda boys are dreaming too much and dont know about nissan.. nissan is a secret weapon and i have seen r34 beated porsche 911 in video.. i believe that lexus sc400 will beat r34 since i seen it on video sc400 beated two 11 sec rx-7 and viper venom in one race.. wanna look at it? go to www.winmx.com and download that program(it's free!!!) and when your done, then hit the video button and search for sc400 and look for video called "lexus sc400 caught up to two 11 sec rx-7 and vipervenom." also you can find tons of different racing videos from winmx program.. get one, its the best i ever seen and i downloaded tons of real fights video, hahahaha


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

Thats not an sc400, its an sc300 with a supra engine, so essentially its a supra which can be made much faster than an rx7 or stock viper. However just cause it beat those 3, doesnt mean anything about it beating a skyline. Some supras are faster than some skylines and vice versa. The skyline however is AWD so it has an advantage


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

*HALT THE N00B SPEAKS!!*

Actually there was a BLACK R34 at my old high school one time to watch this baseball game, at least a month ago. . .i mean this shit was so clean i had to change my pants it was sweet. My life is now complete.

I think before everyone dies, they should ride in a skyline.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i dont mean to bash on yall but it's amazing how most of yall would love to see skylines in your area, if yall lived in japan or okinawa, you'd see so many it'll get tiresome. and that's no lie.


----------

